# Honey Can Reverse Antibiotic Resistance, Study Suggests



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Honey Can Reverse Antibiotic Resistance, Study Suggests ScienceDaily – Manuka honey could be an efficient way to clear chronically infected wounds and could even help reverse bacterial resistance to antibiotics, according to research presented at the Society for General Microbiology’s Spring Conference in Harrogate. Professor Rose Cooper from the University of Wales Institute Cardiff is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

